# Parts availability



## 89157 (May 15, 2005)

Has anybody else found that Burstner can not deliver parts for there motorhomes. When I purchased my 748 I was assured that parts availability was excellent (I am sure the salesmen wouldnt lie!). Since delivery in April I have been waiting for a motorcycle carrier which they now tell me is just a week away. I also phoned the dealer yesterday as the pin the side door latches onto fell off and I asked them to send me a replacement, they phoned me back today and told me it would be about 4 weeks to get a replacement as it has to come from Germany. I currently use Cranhams in Essex, I do not know if it is them or Burstner that cause the delays. 


Dean


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

why have you order it over Bürstner ???

We have in Germany a lot of producer who can delivery what you want in a few days...

for info,

duc


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi dean

i have a 747 and have had to change a couple of things, most of them were done within a week with the exception of the side door blind which tore at the lifting handle and i waited 8 weeks for that and it was burstner that was the delay

Paul
what mileage have you done?
how are your front tyres doing?

feel free to PM or email me [email protected]


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I am still waiting for a Fresh Water Sender has the one fitted in to the tank of the 747 and 748 are half the size they should be ( on some units)

This makes you think, when looking at the eMonitor that the fresh water has run out which is not the case

According to our dealer Burstner have again sent the short version so this is taking time.

However, other parts seem OK about a week to 10 days.

B


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

hi bertha

i to have the same problem with the water sender, ie it says im empty when im not.....the waste is tank is the same................is yours?
i have jus put up with it up till now, but if you say that it is a recognised problem and burstner know about it then i will give them a call

please let me know

Paul


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi Chris

Yep they know about it, the dealer checked it over and he said it was wrong hence him trying to get a replacement before we go away in August.

The Black tank is OK with us so clearly some poor QA back in the factory some lad not checking what he his doing.

Did you pick up on the fuses too, they are wrongly rated in the book and also on the front cover.

So, in the 20amp slot you have 10amp fuses and in the 8amp slot I had 10amp.

B


----------



## 89157 (May 15, 2005)

I also have a faulty fresh water guage that they are going to look at when I take it back for the rest of the work to be done. 



Dean


----------

